# Passap Duomatic 80 help needed!



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I purchased a Passap Duomatic 80 from the UK a few years ago and despite being assured that it was in perfect working order when shipped, I have not been able to get even a single swatch to knit correctly. I've followed the manual carefully and even purchased and read the exhaustive book by Mary Weaver on the topic. The machine was not packaged well and a few pieces were bent in shipping, I'm wondering if that was perhaps enough to make it unusable.

On the surface, all the pieces appear to be in full working order and I've triple and quadruple checked my assembly - it appears to be correct. I've watched practically everything about the machine on YouTube but as soon as I introduce yarn to the machine (of any weight) it jams.

Does anybody know this machine? I'd love to Skype with someone who has experience and can tell me either what I'm doing wrong or what is wrong with the machine. I spent a pretty penny on it so I'd like to be able to use it.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a Passap E6000 that I haven't used for a long time. I got a Duo 80 just a few weeks ago because it was a good deal, with a motor. I set it up and it is working fine. Not sure if I could help you or not, but if you want to skype, I could do it sometime this weekend.
Julie


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

I might have time on Sunday but I'm not sure - once I get my schedule hammered out I'll let you know. Thank you so much!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

What pieces of the machine were bent in shipping?

Have you cleaned and oiled the machine?....These machines... when stored for a length of time.....usually do not function properly because the old grease/oil has solidified....impairing movement or 'freezing' parts that should be moving freely...

Are you able to cast-on the first zig-zag row?....Tell me what settings you are using(yarn size/stitch size/tension etc.) ....and at what point are you jamming? Are the edge stitches the start of your problem?...Are they looped?...Are they too tight? Are they dropping?


----------



## beckyors36 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you checked the spring brakes? They may be kinked.
Not enough info about where you are having trouble. If you are able to knit in some areas and not others it could be the spring. Can you get a cast on? What type of yarn are you using. It needs to be fine to medium weight.


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry for not being more present on here - I'm moving next week so my life is a bit crazy at the moment.

I'll try to find some old swatches and post photos - yes, I can cast on just fine normally, I can even get a 1x1 rib started, but eventually stitches drop or the machine jams, and I can't even get close to getting a more complicated stitch like a fisherman's rib out of it.

Yes, the edge stitches are also a major issue. They're usually looped very loosely or drop entirely. I'd have to really take another look at my machine to say what tension/stitch settings I'm using but I typically try to run sport weight yarn in it, as it seems like a decent weight for the machine and I have a lot of sport weight lying around (which is not true of fingering or lace weight yarn).


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I can cast on just fine normally said:


> Cast-on using the wired cast-on comb...Center the comb on your knitting.....Place a weight at each end of the comb (center weight also if using the longest comb).....No strippers for the first 3-4 cast-on rows(to avoid damaging the strippers) ....After cast-on....put strippers on.....Continue knitting..
> Let me know how this works...


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay! Sorry everybody, I got overwhelmed with moving. But now I can start working on this again. I'll try casting on with the wire cast-on comb and adding weights - I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not sure what thickness sport weight is, but these machines work best with 1 or 2 strands of 2/30, anything else tends to be too thick


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay, got some more info here. Below is a photo of my machine. I've got a possible problem that I can post photos of as well - the racking handle, according so all my books, should either point up or down - mine points off-kilter. Is this indicative of an issue, or does it matter?


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Also, my machine appears not to have come with a wired cast-on comb. Where can I purchase one?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

DoctoredKnits said:


> Okay, got some more info here. Below is a photo of my machine. I've got a possible problem that I can post photos of as well - the racking handle, according so all my books, should either point up or down - mine points off-kilter. Is this indicative of an issue, or does it matter?


Noticing that the left end of the front bed is damaged .....yes...there could be an alignment issue....
First...make sure your front bed is in the highest upright position..
At the top of the left front bed there is a number scale....Turn your racking handle so that the '0' on the front bed lines up with the arrow(furthest to the right) on the back bed.....Your racking handle should be in the center down position(6 o'clock position) at this point.....Is it?......Now bring out a few opposing needles on the front and back beds.....They should be in an alternating configuration (one front bed needle in- between back bed needles etc.)....Not colliding with one another..

Now turn the racking handle counter-clockwise to the upright center position(12 o'clock position).....Now the arrows (furthest to the left) on the front and back beds should be in alignment.....Are they?.......Now bring out a few opposing needles from the front and back beds.....All the needles should look like they are colliding head on to one another...

Let me know what the results of the above.....but do check where the handle inserts underneath to make sure nothing is damaged...

Another thing I noticed in your pictures.....your 'tool tray' should be mounted to the outside(either left or right)....The way you have it...it will interfere with the knitting as it lengthens.........Unfortunately the legs on the stand will have to be reversed because the holes to mount the tool tray are only on one side of the legs...

As for the 'wired combs'......There are 3 of them ....Long...Medium....and Short ....Passap ones are green ....and the Pfaff(gray) ones can be used also...Supposedly they are not neccessary when using the 'strippers'.......but I find it less frustrating when I use them.......Mine came with my machine........but I have seen them for sale at various times on Ebay.....Yahoo For sale Knitting Machine Sites....and private sellers....Not sure where to buy if you live outside of the US....


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

So, took a look at my racking handle... I'm thinking I'm having alignment issues - if I am, is this something fixable? Or if not, is it something that (hopefully) won't affect the work too much if it's worked around?

I have two photos here - the first is with my handle in the 12:00 position, where it lines the 0 up with the arrow (although the handle doesn't quite click into place in this position). The needles don't collide but they get close.

The second photo is what happens when I move the needles so they are in perfect alternating formation - the racking handle is in the 3:00 position (???) and the arrow doesn't quite line up with the 0 or the 1.

Any advice?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

The beds are definitely out of alignment. Pat Groves at Knit-A-Bit in Portland, Oregon, helped a friend when the Passap she got was out of alighment. There are gears on on the underside that need to be moved, but I can't remember exactly which or how. Contact Pat at http://knit-a-bit-oregon.com/KnitaBit/index.html


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Mary
I am in Oregon, and have contacted Pat. I just need to find a box to send in my Electra 3000A motor.

I also have to ship a brother 840 to Needle Tek in Wa.

I also just moved several weeks ago, so still have lots to do, want to get it done, but lack energy and now feet are swollen with doctor's orders to keep them up.

wish i had a recliner lol

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you both - I've also contacted Knit-a-Bit c/o Pat so hopefully I can get this fixed. I'm really excited to actually be making some progress as I spent a lot of money on this machine and have yet to get it working. I'll post about a few more oddities and hopefully by the time I fix the bed alignments I can get the rest of it in order and begin working!


----------



## DoctoredKnits (Aug 3, 2014)

Pat got back to me, beds are now re-aligned. Still got a minor issue I want fixed before I really start trying to knit test swatches again, I'll try to post about that tonight.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

That is good that Pat was able to help you DoctoredKnits.

I have the Passap Duo 80 motor - Electra 3000A that I need to ship.

Just may take it to a shipping store and have them wrap in plastic and box long enough to hold it before shipping to her in Oregon City.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> That is good that Pat was able to help you DoctoredKnits.
> 
> I have the Passap Duo 80 motor - Electra 3000A that I need to ship.
> 
> ...


Plastic might be OK for a first layer, but then a shipping store will fill the box with Styrofoam "peanuts". They will crush, and provide NO protection for your motor. The best thing to use for shipping machines is construction Styrofoam sheets that don't collapse under pressure. Cut them to shape around the motor, then wrap in plastic and double box. It's not cheap to package it this way, but the best way to ensure it arrives without being damaged.


----------

